# New Paphs from the Exotic Plant Company



## ByeBye (May 12, 2022)

I got me some *new Paphs* from the *Exotic Plant Company* and they look great.
Before ordering I was in contact with Michael Tibbs, owner of the nursery an later I was fortunate to have a brief talk with him in person.
He's a very nice man that knows what he's talking about!


----------

